
Can Civil Comments Kill the Internet Troll? - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/31/can-civil-comments-kill-internet-trolls/
======
hugh4
Two things:

1\. Journalists need to learn the difference between "trolling" and other
varieties of being a jerk on the internet. Trolling is a very specific
activity, of posting something you don't really believe, in order to get an
angry response. It is very different to being uncivil. It's very possible to
troll in a civil way ("The moon: a ridiculous liberal myth"), and most of the
uncivil comments on the internet aren't trolling, they're just people being
jerks, stating what they really believe in a way that isn't very nice.

2\. People are, in general, pretty bad at distinguishing between "this comment
is bad" and "I disagree with this comment". Letting users censor comments
seems destined to lead to the development of a situation where people of a
certain ideological bent eventually take over, happily censoring everything
else. People of different ideological bents will get tired of having their
comments deleted and will go find somewhere else.

------
krapp
This is an advertorial for a startup called Civil, which wants to crowdsource
moderation with an app called Civil Comments.

So to answer the title's question explicitly - no. And implicitly - no. Sites
have been trying various crowdsourced moderation models for years - from the
extremist moderation of Stack Overflow to the "anything that won't get us
arrested is fine" attitude of 4chan/8chan. I don't believe there's any secret
sauce to find.

